# Giocano a Premier Manager 99 e arrivano al 2800. Video.



## admin (22 Maggio 2015)

Alcuni ragazzi italiani hanno continuato a giocare, ininterrottamente, al videogioco manageriale Premier Manager 99 arrivando al 2800 (data del gioco). 

Il videogame uscì ben 17 anni fa su Playstation 1. I ragazzi, per arrivare al traguardo, hanno superato numerose difficoltà. Innanzitutto, la console si è rotta più volte. Inoltre, il gioco, ad un certo punto, è impazzito. Si riusciva a vincere, con goleade, sono con squadre che giocavano in trasferta. 

Arrivati al campionato del 2800, i ragazzi hanno registrato un video "Superbotto".

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube;c1YvKwfv3H4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=44&v=c1YvKwfv3H4[/video]


----------



## prebozzio (22 Maggio 2015)

I manageriali si giocavano su PC, non su console! Bestemmia!


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2015)

Li seguo da quando hanno aperto la pagina su FB .. dei FOLLI ..però il tutto ha quella misticità

Ma dovete leggervi tutta la storia.. come negli anni si sono evolute le cose.. perché se non raccontiamo l accaduto non ha senso .. 

Dopo un determinato anno il software non era programmato per andare così tipo dal 2100 le squadre hanno iniziato a fare come volevano loro i nomi si mischiavano i giocatori entrati al 94 esimo facevano tripletta quandoil risultato finale era 0-0 

cosa mai viste


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Li seguo da quando hanno aperto la pagina su FB .. dei FOLLI ..però il tutto ha quella misticità
> 
> Ma dovete leggervi tutta la storia.. come negli anni si sono evolute le cose.. perché se non raccontiamo l accaduto non ha senso ..
> 
> ...


Si vince solo fuori casa...


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2015)

Ci giocai pure io a questo gioco prima di conoscere li a breve i manageriali su pc, parliamo dell'era dei dinosauri comunque!


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2015)

Sarebbe da fare con Football Manager


----------



## Marilson (23 Maggio 2015)

stadio Oreste Granillo con 95,000 paganti ..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Maggio 2015)

Non vedo l'ora che arrivino al 3000


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2015)

ATTENZIONE NEWS : 

pare che ci sia un altro giocatore al mondo che usa ancora il 99 per fare mercato reale  

indovinate chi ? ahahha


----------



## hiei87 (23 Maggio 2015)

Idoli! Io avevo Premier Manager 2000, e ricordo che già alla prima stagione era piuttosto buggato, con risultati prestabiliti (se rigiocavi più volte una stessa partita, finiva sempre allo stesso modo), e stranezze varie (2 o 3 rigori sbagliati a partita).
Un gioco fantastico era Player Manager '99. 3 campionati: italiano, inglese e scozzese, dalla A alla C. Ricordo, tra le stranezze, uno Sheva 34enne e alcuni attributi messi a caso (ad esempio Aldair e Lamacchi erano due cecchini infallibii sulle punizioni, con una votazione di 100). Il gioco però nel complesso era uno dei migliori dell'epoca.


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ATTENZIONE NEWS :
> 
> pare che ci sia un altro giocatore al mondo che usa ancora il 99 per fare mercato reale
> 
> indovinate chi ? ahahha


----------



## Marilson (23 Maggio 2015)

io penso che a Scudetto sono arrivato max al 2020.. Oddio ho ritrovato l'installer sull'hard disk esterno, quasi quasi me lo reinstallo


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ATTENZIONE NEWS :
> 
> pare che ci sia un altro giocatore al mondo che usa ancora il 99 per fare mercato reale
> 
> indovinate chi ? ahahha



Sta lucidando la Play in attesa di accenderla il 28 Agosto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alcuni ragazzi italiani hanno continuato a giocare, ininterrottamente, al videogioco manageriale *Premier Manager 99 *arrivando al 2800 (data del gioco).



 

quello con Zaccheroni in copertina?!..me lo ricordo, ce l'avevo anch'io..era un gioco orrendo, risultati assurdi fin dalle prime stagioni..cioè vabbè che era il '99 ed erano i primi manageriali su console ma per me che venivo da anni di PC Calcio fu terribile..ricordo che lo buttai via dopo una settimana


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io penso che a Scudetto sono arrivato max al 2020.. Oddio ho ritrovato l'installer sull'hard disk esterno, quasi quasi me lo reinstallo


Io arrivai al 2031 con la Lazio


----------



## Love (26 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> quello con Zaccheroni in copertina?!..me lo ricordo, ce l'avevo anch'io..era un gioco orrendo, risultati assurdi fin dalle prime stagioni..cioè vabbè che era il '99 ed erano i primi manageriali su console ma per me che venivo da anni di *PC Calcio* fu terribile..ricordo che lo buttai via dopo una settimana


----------

